# Brits - pop culture?



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

How about….

*Gordon Ramsay *– I used to watch Hell’s Kitchen, but got tired of him cussing, yelling, and throwing things. However, a couple of his recipes are great, and I sometimes watch him on Master Chef and Kitchen Nightmares.

*Mel B *– Used to be a Spice Girl, did a good job on Dancing with the Stars, and is now a judge on America’s Got Talent. She had a relationship with Eddie Murphy and he fathered a child (although he denied it for a long time, and abruptly broke up with her). Paternity test proved Eddie was the father. It’s not like she didn’t have her own money. I think Mel is quite attractive. Anyway, she married someone else and seems quite happy.

*Victoria Beckham *– Another former Spice Girl. Seems cold and distant, but David Beckham obviously doesn’t think so. Oh, well.

*Camilla* – (sigh) I’m surprised the Brits 'seem' to have accepted her since she married Prince Charles. But, she and Charles were lovers when he was married to Diana, and long before that.  I guess William and Harry feel...."well, that's who our father loves and is happy with".  :shrug:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2015)

I got tired of Gordon's obscene rants too.
I don't know anything about The Spice Girls but I have heard of them.
Camilla may be of interest to Brits but not popular with people I know.  

I love the hats the Brits wear! Except for one hat that one of prince Andrews girls wore to something years ago that looked like an IUD. Otherwise they all dress beautifully.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I got tired of Gordon's obscene rants too.
> I don't know anything about The Spice Girls but I have heard of them.
> Camilla may be of interest to Brits but not popular with people I know.
> 
> I love the hats the Brits wear! Except for one hat that one of *prince Andrews girls wore to something years ago that looked like an IUD*. Otherwise they all dress beautifully.



:lofl:  You must be talking about at William and Kate's wedding.  Those were horrible outfits on both of them.  

I have no interest in the Spice Girls and Posh Beckham always looks very snooty and like smiling would break her face.  

Can't stand Camilla or Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

RR - I think it was the wedding of Kate and William, Andrew's daughters wore outlandish hats. btw Sarah Ferguson was excluded because the scandal showing her on video trying to sell access to the Royal Family had surfaced. Sarah later had some reality show "Finding Sarah"  on the OWN network. I didn't watch it but I wondered why Oprah even had Sarah on her show for an interview or to have the reality show on her network.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

One of Gordon's most mouth watering dishes was beef wellington.  But I got sick of hearing him scream about the risotto, and seems like every third word out of his mouth was bleeped. I kind of liked Kitchen Nightmares where he traveled to different failing restaurants and saved them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh that's right! William and Kate's wedding.

I also enjoy British TV or what little we get of it. Loving the new (for us) season of "Last Tango in Halifax " now. Wish there was more " Doc Martin".

There is a cooking show called "Proper Pub Food" and omg whoever said there is no good food there should see what this guy does! Ditto for chef Jamie Oliver. I have made several times , Jamie's roast chicken with lemon zest, cinnamon & garlic etc.

Conversely, my dear friends hubby from Scotland says the food in his family is bleak. I guess that's just his group.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never had bleak food in Scotland.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

*Gordon Ramsay *– I used to watch Hell’s Kitchen, but got tired of  him cussing, yelling, and throwing things. However, a couple of his  recipes are great, and I sometimes watch him on Master Chef and Kitchen  Nightmares.

*Can't be bothered with Gordon ramsey he's boring and repetitive ..he was funny the first time Hells kitchen aired years ago but not any more, and tbh I have eaten in one of his restaurants and I've had better in a regular restaurant 
*
*Mel B *– Used to be a Spice Girl, did a good job on Dancing with  the Stars, and is now a judge on America’s Got Talent. She had a  relationship with Eddie Murphy and he fathered a child (although he  denied it for a long time, and abruptly broke up with her). Paternity  test proved Eddie was the father. It’s not like she didn’t have her own  money. I think Mel is quite attractive. Anyway, she married someone else  and seems quite happy.

*Mel is beautiful to look at, best looking member of the spice girls, but take it from me she's not a very nice person ( I know from personal experience) 
*
*Victoria Beckham *– Another former Spice Girl. Seems cold and distant, but David Beckham obviously doesn’t think so. Oh, well.

*Victoria is a local lass to us , and altho' she's very standoffish, she's not sat on her backside and lived off her husbands' football and modelling millions, she made another career for herself as a dress designer after the break up of the spice girls, and she seems to be an excellent mother with 4 beautiful children. 
*
*Camilla* – (sigh) I’m surprised the Brits 'seem' to have accepted  her since she married Prince Charles. But, she and Charles were lovers  when he was married to Diana, and long before that.  I guess William and  Harry feel...."well, that's who our father loves and is happy with".  :shrug:

*As for Camilla.well as you say AC if William and Harry accept her, and after all they know her and know the truth behind the personal situations...then what can we say? I can't say that I relish the fact that she will one day and doubtless not too long in the future become our Queen,,,that really will seem very unjust *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh and as a Scottish lass born and raised I have never had bleak food..only bleak cooking cuz my mother bless her was a rubbish cook...but Scottish food is no better or worse than food anywhere in the western world...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh and as a Scottish lass born and raised I have never had bleak food..only bleak cooking cuz my mother bless her was a rubbish cook...but Scottish food is no better or worse than food anywhere in the western world...



The rest of the world has the impression that food here is bland and horrible, that Scots eat nothing but haggis, fish & chips, etc.  And the English eat roast beef and soggy yorkshire pudding.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

Tell me about it ..I wish I had a pound for every time I've heard or read people slating our food as being bland and disgusting...I would be a millionaire by now. It's not , and like you Annie I have eaten in many countries in the world..so it's not a Bias.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Tell me about it ..I wish I had a pound for every time I've heard or read people slating our food as being bland and disgusting...I would be a millionaire by now. It's not , and like you Annie I have eaten in many countries in the world..so it's not a Bias.



I don't know how they got that impression but people are such suckers for stereotypes.  The blandest food I ever ate was in Uganda.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for weighing in, Holly! 

I do remember when some spicy phone call recordings between Charles and Camilla were published (how anyone got them I have no idea). Actually they were kind of funny, but I doubt Diana thought so.

There is a show "Strictly Come Dancing" (comparable to our "Dancing with the Stars") - do you watch it?  I'm very into dance competition shows and have to remind myself that not everyone is.

And if you tell me that Naomi Campbell is a sweetheart, well.........:lofl:

But I actually like Simon Cowell - I respect his honesty and not wasting time encouraging people who just cannot sing.  Sure, he's a bugger, but :shrug: - makes for good TV.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, I believe the food there is fine and as fine as anywhere else, as I stated.  It was only my friends husband from Scotland who said that about the food, but I felt it was just his own family's fare.


Hope you don't think _I _think so!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, I believe the food there is fine and as fine as anywhere else, as I stated.  It was only my friends husband from Scotland who said that about the food, but I felt it was just his own family's fare.
> 
> 
> Hope you don't think _I _think so!



Scots are not known as healthy eaters.  My dh is unusual because he has always been a healthy eater - lots of veg and fruit and limited fried food.  Very fatty fish and chips tastes great, but is not exactly good for your health when eaten often.


----------



## imp (Jul 20, 2015)

Let us not forget "Chameleon" George O'Dowd.    imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to watch Strictly come dancing , AC...probably the first 5 or 6 seasons, but I got tired of it, so I haven't watched the last few seasons. Shame because I love dancing, but SCD just got too samey for me in the end. I like SC too, he's a straight down the middle man...and a very nice man by all accounts in RL, but I've never met him!!...but I'd love to know why he feels he has to surround himself with all his ex girlfriends!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

imp said:


> Let us not forget "Chameleon" George O'Dowd.    imp




Oooh Gawdsakes.. :aargh:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

holly, can you give me some ideas for English food that is vegetarian?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Cookie said:


> holly, can you give me some ideas for English food that is vegetarian?




Maybe in another thread or PM? This is British Pop Culture, we're discussing British celebrities (although a couple people got off track). We have a separate Food forum. Thanks.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2015)

good grief!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 20, 2015)

Back in the '70s I worked with 2 Scottish guys that brought some tasty lunches from home...some kind of meat pies if I recall correctly. Looked/smelled great!

Naomi Campbell not a sweetheart? She's like a complete super-model, so there's not much room for humility.      I was thinking of Naomie Harris who(from my view) appears to be more down-to-earth.   Her filmography is impressive.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Naomi Campbell throws things at people
 Got herself in lots of trouble


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Naomi Campbell throws things at people
> Got herself in lots of trouble



Had to google that; she appears to be a bit of a brat.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 20, 2015)

Indeed she is! :yes:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> holly, can you give me some ideas for English food that is vegetarian?



It's not really difficult to get vegetarian food anywhere in the UK.  You can even get vegetarian haggis!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree, we can get everything under the sun here in Canada too. A lot of vegetarian food is ethnic, or adaptations of ethnic, but we also have strictly 'Canadian' food too - usually meat and potatoes and some vegetable.   

I was thinking more along the lines of traditional 'English' English food that doesn't include meat - sorry I wasn't very clear.  Of course, vegetarian haggis - that might be tasty.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2015)

Michael York was a favorite actor of mine. I haven't seen or heard anything of him in ages. Oh, but he was so nice looking!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2015)

Re the British vegetarian dishes... I've heard of colcannon and just read about a thing called bubble and squeak (how cute) but leave out the meat.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2015)

Rose,  Michael hasn't been well for a while...


http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/20/michael-york-battle-with-amyloidosis


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Re the British vegetarian dishes... I've heard of colcannon and just read about a thing called bubble and squeak (how cute) but leave out the meat.



Colcannon is a yummy traditional Irish dish.  I think bubble and squeak is British though.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Rose,  Michael hasn't been well for a while...
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/oct/20/michael-york-battle-with-amyloidosis



My goodness Holly, I have never heard of that condition. Toward the end of the article it seems he's doing much better but it can come back. :uncomfortableness:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 18, 2015)

I forgot about Tom Jones. British/Welsh. He turned 75 this past June. Always liked his music, although personally he's been a devil (philanderer). I was surprised to find out Tom has been married to the same woman for 57 years!! His wife one beat him physically for cheating, and Tom says he didn't fight back and 'took it like a man'.

Still looks good, and still performs. Obscenely wealthy. :yes:


----------

